# Teaching/Speaking with an iPad



## Covenant Joel (Oct 22, 2012)

So I've finally given in and I'll be getting an iPad here soon. For those of you who have taught/spoken/preached using an iPad, how has that worked? I had the original 7" Kindle Fire, and it worked like a charm for that, as it was easy to hold and walk around with. 

Is the iPad a little too heavy/bulky for that to be comfortable, particularly with a cover/case on it? I like to sync my notes through Evernote to the tablet to teach from.

Some related questions: Would you get the new iPad 3 or just the iPad 2 (saving $100)? I.e., is the extra $100 worth it for the enhanced retina display, better camera, etc? Or would you wait for the iPad mini (supposedly coming out that week)?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 22, 2012)

I use my Ipad rather than carrying a laptop most of the time now. I have used Slide Shark for power point, and I am trying to learn Keynote. Rev. Greco had a good post on using his IPad a while back.


----------



## bug (Oct 22, 2012)

Make sure you have a bible as well, as switching to you bible app and back to the notes is a real pain!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 22, 2012)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I use my Ipad rather than carrying a laptop most of the time now. I have used Slide Shark for power point, and I am trying to learn Keynote. Rev. Greco had a good post on using his IPad a while back.



Thanks...I think that post was mostly about slideshow apps. I'm not too concerned about that, as I mostly use Prezi, but I may use Slide Shark too from time to time.



bug said:


> Make sure you have a bible as well, as switching to you bible app and back to the notes is a real pain!



Good point, thanks. Though I can for the most part copy texts into my notes.


----------



## KMK (Oct 22, 2012)

I have used my Kindle to preach from when my printer is out of toner. It works fine. Paper is better for me only because there is less 'page turning' with paper.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 22, 2012)

KMK said:


> I have used my Kindle to preach from when my printer is out of toner. It works fine. Paper is better for me only because there is less 'page turning' with paper.



I've used my Kindle and I used my Kindle Fire until I sold it. I'm more curious about the iPad, how holding it for say a 45-minute Sunday School class would compare to holding a Fire/Kindle for the same period of time.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 22, 2012)

The IPad is heavier, for certain. I just set mine on a podium and keep on trucking when I teach. your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 22, 2012)

Just make sure the iPad and how much you have to poke it isn't distracting to your listeners. The few times I've listened to a sermon by someone using one, the device was distracting. I suspect that with practice on the part of the speaker and a congregation that gets used to it, this can be overcome. But do think about the distraction element.


----------



## NB3K (Oct 22, 2012)

> I'm not sure iPads are teachable; however, you can speak with one if it has Siri.



Priceless!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 22, 2012)

Jack K said:


> Just make sure the iPad and how much you have to poke it isn't distracting to your listeners. The few times I've listened to a sermon by someone using one, the device was distracting. I suspect that with practice on the part of the speaker and a congregation that gets used to it, this can be overcome. But do think about the distraction element.



Thanks for the advice. I haven't really thought about that. I've been distracted by the turning of pages, but I guess I've never seen someone teach with an iPad, so I haven't ever thought about the effect on the listeners.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 22, 2012)

When teaching from "projected slides," I find its less distracting with an Ipad, bc with the little Ipad in front of me, I can face the audience with the Ipad on the podium, and still see the slides, versus looking back at a screen all the time and showing my back to the audience and getting a crick in my neck. And without a notebook in front of me that adds to the visual clutter. And a finger swipe (with keynote) to go to the next slide is less distracting (at least for me) than waving around a wireless clicker to get it to work. No clicker also frees up my other hand. I don't do a lot of animations/snazzy transitons, so I don't have to poke so much as if it were animation/effect heavy. As Jack mentioned, a lot would depend on the technique of the presenter.


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 23, 2012)

The approach I've used is running Keynote on a Mac laptop and Keynote Remote on an iPad. That way I can control the presentation from the iPad with out a dangling wire. I can also see the slide and presenter notes on the iPad. It may be a bit more to lug around, but I also take a dedicated Airport Express with a high speed WiFi for better responsiveness in the link between the iPad and laptop not not depend on what may be available on site. This also would work with an iPhone or iPod Touch.


----------



## Bob66 (Oct 23, 2012)

Probably a great tool for those not technologically challenged. Our pastor uses his I pad big time for everything. We are an Apple dominated church, and it seems to be fine. However, for some one like like me who seems to touch the screen and cause all kinds of mayhem, it wouldn’t be worth the risk.....


----------



## KMK (Oct 23, 2012)

Bob66 said:


> Probably a great tool for those not technologically challenged. Our pastor uses his I pad big time for everything. We are an Apple dominated church, and it seems to be fine. However, for some one like like me who seems to touch the screen and cause all kinds of mayhem, it wouldn’t be worth the risk.....



Bob66, you have been asked more than once to fix your signature. This is not a rule that the board takes lightly. Please do so ASAP.


----------

